# US Social Security Changes In 2018



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Recent inflation trends could boost the 2018 cost of living adjustment (COLA) for Social Security beneficiaries to its highest since 2012, according to advocacy group The Senior Citizens League.

While any increase would be welcomed news for seniors living on a fixed income, the potential six-year high 
won’t necessarily be... (Read More)


{source: Fox News}


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll take that 2.1% increase but won't know the exact number until after October.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Even though it doesn't amount to much, it still beats the nothing COLA's that we have received a few times in the past. I actually officially retired in 2001 and each year have been steadily losing ground as far as buying power goes. The way they compute the COLA each year does not coincide with the actual cost of living. Since I have kept my Medicare coverage when I moved here just as an in case of need in the future, the increase in my Social Security from 2016 to 2017 was negated by the increase in the premium deducted for Medicare and I came out with a net 0 increase. 

Fred


----------



## LegalSeagull (Jun 14, 2017)

fmartin_gila said:


> Even though it doesn't amount to much, it still beats the nothing COLA's that we have received a few times in the past. I actually officially retired in 2001 and each year have been steadily losing ground as far as buying power goes. The way they compute the COLA each year does not coincide with the actual cost of living. Since I have kept my Medicare coverage when I moved here just as an in case of need in the future, the increase in my Social Security from 2016 to 2017 was negated by the increase in the premium deducted for Medicare and I came out with a net 0 increase.
> 
> Fred


I heard a story from a reliable source that claimed a lad in the states who was working full time and had complete health coverage decided to not pay his medicare tab when he reached that magic age. When he retired he was tasked with paying every payment back to when he first became eligible even though he had his own coverage.

My retirement covers the supplement but because I moved to the PI full time they have given me the full plan because medicare doesn't cover overseas. I have willing maintained the medicare coverage in case I have to return to the states to address a serious issue in which case medicare would then supplement (secondary coverage) my state health care coverage even though I am working on 70 yoa

If I understand you...it is ok to cancel medicare and its payment if you are overseas? I personally have no intention of doing that but wonder if it is a possibility.

Off point I know just curious.

Reba


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Reba,

As I understand it, you can opt out if you use an out of US address. I have opted to let them keep deducting so to keep it in force if I should ever have the need in the future. I also maintain a US mailing address by way of using a mail forwarder in Houston, Texas.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

You can opt out of Medicare part B anytime, whether in the US or not. You will pay a penalty if you want to rejoin later.

Chuck


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

My wife opted out. You can always rejoin but at a penalty of 10% extra each year you are away. So if the monthly payment is $105/mo and you were away 1 year then your new tax would be $105 plus $10.50 or $115.50/mo. This goes to the maximum of 100% after 10 years away. So 10 or more years away and you wanted to rejoin you would pay $210/mo instead or $105.

Limitation is you can only sign up between Jan and Mar 31st and the coverage begins on July 1 of that year.

She has no intention of rejoining and using it. She says she will just have all her medical stuff performed here. She realizes the care is not nearly as good as the US.

I am too young for medicare so I have no coverage and will roll the dice paying for care here. 

Zep


----------



## LegalSeagull (Jun 14, 2017)

continental said:


> Reba,
> 
> As I understand it, you can opt out if you use an out of US address. I have opted to let them keep deducting so to keep it in force if I should ever have the need in the future. I also maintain a US mailing address by way of using a mail forwarder in Houston, Texas.
> 
> Fred


Thanks for the reply. I too will keep the medicare coverage active. I plan on returning to the states every April for Doctors' appointments, family and taxes. My story was not about an Expat but rather a resident of continental resident so it may very well be different for an out of country resident . I was not sure. But what you said makes sense.

Reba


----------

